# Storm coming to northeast?



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

By Glenn Coin [email protected],
syracuse.com
Syracuse, N.Y. -- Early forecasts show a potential coastal storm for the eastern U.S. just before Thanksgiving.
If that happens, an Accuweather meteorologist said, Upstate New York could get hammered by lake effect snow in the wake of the storm.
Any potential storm is nearly two weeks away, and much can change in the meantime. But Accuweather meteorologists say atmospheric changes in Alaska and Siberia indicate a storm the weekend before Thanksgiving or early in the week. Thanksgiving Day is Nov. 23.
"Everything is very general at this point, but it looks like that cold shot we're talking about comes down prior to Thanksgiving," said Accuweather meteorologist Jake Sojda. "It's a pretty fair assumption that somewhere in the eastern U.S. some impactful storm will develop with that cold shot."
If snow from the initial storm bypasses Upstate New York, Sojda said, the wraparound winds could bring heavy lake effect snow.
"On the back sides of these big storms is where some of the biggest lake effect events often follow," Sojda said. "Syracuse, Binghamton and Buffalo might not get as much from the actual coastal storm, but it's within the realm of possibility those areas could get blasted with lake effect coming in behind the storm."


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Sounds like to me one needs to have a good blower ready spare gas for blower and generator in case power is out for a few days. Myself I start my generator the first of every month for 15 minutes.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Tis the season. Bring it on! I`m ready


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Come on, this same meteorologist probably can't tell you what the weather will be tomorrow, and you're believing his projection for Thanksgiving ?


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> Come on, this same meteorologist probably can't tell you what the weather will be tomorrow, and you're believing his projection for Thanksgiving ?


Who said I believed it? I just threw it out there as 'hope'...:wink2:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Forecasts have been getting better and more accurate over the years..
30 years ago they could accurately predict tomorrow, and that's about it! 
but now, 1, 2 and 3 days out is usually right-on.
5-days out is maybe 50/50.

7 to 10 days out? well..that's still not very reliable..or is it?
It will be interesting to see what happens in the days before Thanksgiving!
"the weekend before Thanksgiving or early in the week" is 7 to 10 days from now..
lets see how they do! 

Scot


----------



## TheFanMan (Oct 10, 2017)

Very interesting... I for one will keep my fingers crossed for some nice snowfall  I've been keeping an eye on the 10 day forecast trying to decided when to put my snow tires on... looks like this Wednesday will finally be it.


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

Trends have been getting better. Its the fine grain of which towns get how much that doesn't often resolve until closer to the weather event. 

We will see.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

been listening to the ski area making snow since friday night, reports for the real stuff tomorrow and turkey day


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

TheFanMan said:


> I for one will keep my fingers crossed for some nice snowfall


People with snow blowers (myself included) sure are a strange group. No one with a lawn mower puts down fertilizer and can't wait for the grass to grow so they can have fun cutting it. Just an observation.
:surprise:


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Grunt said:


> People with snow blowers (myself included) sure are a strange group. No one with a lawn mower puts down fertilizer and can't wait for the grass to grow so they can have fun cutting it. Just an observation.
> :surprise:


Excellent point. 

For my area, snow doesn't constantly fall like in some areas like Colorado or Canada - but grass constantly grows and you can just get tired of it. This past summer, I was cutting my lawn every 3-4 days. I suppose if I had to clear the driveway of snow that often, the "excitement factor" wouldn't be so high.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Here in Western NY, I dont really "look forward" to snow..we get enough of it that overall its less "fun" and more just something we accept and deal with..but I have never been enthuiastic about snow.

Yes, im glad I have my snowblowers, and I will always gladly take 5 months of winter, because our Springs, Summers and Falls are always so great. (Some summers we dont even hit 90 degrees at all, which is fantastic) I could never live in Florida, Arizona or anywhere in the south..the heat would be far worse than our winters..so im a fan of winter in a general sense, I love our climate, winter included.. but I dont necessarily *want* lots of snow, if that makes sense. 

Scot


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> Here in Western NY, I dont really "look forward" to snow..we get enough of it that overall its less "fun" and more just something we accept and deal with..but I have never been enthuiastic about snow.
> 
> Yes, im glad I have my snowblowers, and I will always gladly take 5 months of winter, because our Springs, Summers and Falls are always so great. (Some summers we dont even hit 90 degrees at all, which is fantastic) I could never live in Florida, Arizona or anywhere in the south..the heat would be far worse than our winters..so im a fan of winter in a general sense, I love our climate, winter included.. but I dont necessarily *want* lots of snow, if that makes sense.
> 
> Scot


Agreed. The change of seasons we have is nice. One season makes you appreciate the next. And Florida, IMHO, is nothing more than a giant sandbar and swamp - heat, humidity, hurricanes, insects and snakes. Yeah....sign me up.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

snowing here right now. 

not enough to worry clearing, but enough to slick up the roads and keep the PO's busy writing wreak reports and tow companies cleaning up. otherwise just mother nature saying i'm here ,


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

87 powershift said:


> snowing here right now. not enough to worry clearing, but enough to slick up the roads and keep the PO's busy writing wreak reports and tow companies cleaning up.


The constant MVA reports can be a pain. When we got a LOT of snow, it's actually easier because many cars just go off the road and just get stuck. No report needed. But the in-between amounts allow speeds to get built up and then you can damage something. Type, type, type....


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

People with snow blowers (myself included) sure are a strange group. No one with a lawn mower puts down fertilizer and can't wait for the grass to grow so they can have fun cutting it. Just an observation.







[/QUOTE]

I beg to differ. Although this was my first year having a nice established lawn at this property (5 years) I was eager to manicure it every 3-5 days. Thanks to Milorganite and some hard work. It was kind of nurturing.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

guilateen02 said:


> People with snow blowers (myself included) sure are a strange group. No one with a lawn mower puts down fertilizer and can't wait for the grass to grow so they can have fun cutting it. Just an observation.


I beg to differ. Although this was my first year having a nice established lawn at this property (5 years) I was eager to manicure it every 3-5 days. Thanks to Milorganite and some hard work. It was kind of nurturing.[/QUOTE]


God Bless You - want to do mine? :wink2:

I admit, I do enjoy making my property look nice and respectable, but I can't say I enjoy the actual mowing & trimming. I just like looking at it when I'm done.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

guilateen02 said:


> . Thanks to Milorganite and some hard work. It was kind of nurturing.


I totally agree. I even built a striper attachment for my mower so I could get that manicured baseball park look. :wink2: Nice job restoring the lawn.


----------



## 86trx250r (Oct 28, 2017)

Diagonal stripes really make a lawn stand out from your neighbors. Also use a single\double\ single \ double stripe patern .single one direction,double opposite direction. Really makes stripes visible to everyone passing by


----------



## crack-kitty (Nov 11, 2017)

Grunt said:


> People with snow blowers (myself included) sure are a strange group. No one with a lawn mower puts down fertilizer and can't wait for the grass to grow so they can have fun cutting it. Just an observation.
> :surprise:


Agreed on the strange group (of which I'm happy to newly be a part of).



guilateen02 said:


> I beg to differ. Although this was my first year having a nice established lawn at this property (5 years) I was eager to manicure it every 3-5 days. Thanks to Milorganite and some hard work. It was kind of nurturing.


Ever seen the Lawn Care Nut on youtube? That guy is awesome! He even tested a few snow blowers that sun joe sent him when he moved to florida.... funniest thing ever... ran it on the beach to simulate snow. 

Milorganite is the best... been dominating my neighbors ever since the LCN turned me on to it.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Nobody has ever had a day off from school or work due to tall grass!


Snow excitement starts out early on 


For the 12 year old its a day of sledding, fort building and snowball fights. Or maybe just video games now  


For the 16 year old its an opportunity to make $$$ to get that first car on the road


For me at >40 its a day off from work, trying out the new machine, and helping the neighbors. And possibly building a fort for the kids - even though that kills my back now it is still fun. 


Snow would be awful if it weren't for these things.


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

Well, so far it's been fairly dry and warm in our part of the Rockies. We had a couple dustings, which melted the day after. That said, we're expecting 4"-8", possibly more or less this coming Thursday. 


Open Snow, https://opensnow.com/dailysnow/colorado is our forecaster of choice here in Crested Butte. Joel Gratz does an excellent job keeping us aware of upcoming, Pow!!!:grin:
Looking forward to getting the slopes open, soon...


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Crack Kitty, heck uea LCN is the man. I saw that snow joe on the beach, Hilarious. I'm dominating roght now LoL. Got the strip kit myself. Found a heavy pipe and filled with bb gun pellets, aka pest control pellets. You can see it on the back of the mower in the pic. 
I love blowing snow fpr the first 30 minutes. After that no thanks. But lawn and garden work. I can do all day.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Hanky said:


> Sounds like to me one needs to have a good blower ready spare gas for blower and generator in case power is out for a few days. Myself I start my generator the first of every month for 15 minutes.


My generator starts automatically and runs for 12 minutes every Monday at 11:00AM. I was thinking of programming it to run at 3:00AM, but my neighbour suggested that idea might result in a pick axe sticking out of the cover...:sad2:


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

guilateen02 said:


> I love blowing snow fpr the first 30 minutes. After that no thanks. But lawn and garden work. I can do all day.


Is this you??


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

+1 on the milorganite & LCN! If you want *maximum domination*, rent a core aerator. 

LCN's fall recovery program is spot-on.


----------



## jim5554 (Mar 18, 2017)

Grunt said:


> Is this you??


It's definitely not me. I wait a while to see if there's a chance it might go away on its own.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

No way Grunt. I will never subject my mower to such cruelty. The Thanksgiving Ice/ Snow forcast has been downgraded to slight chance of rain. Aww shucks.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

guilateen02 said:


> People with snow blowers (myself included) sure are a strange group. No one with a lawn mower puts down fertilizer and can't wait for the grass to grow so they can have fun cutting it. Just an observation.


I beg to differ. Although this was my first year having a nice established lawn at this property (5 years) I was eager to manicure it every 3-5 days. Thanks to Milorganite and some hard work. It was kind of nurturing.[/QUOTE]


Yea buddy I'm an LCN fan as well. Throw er down lol. 

I wouldn't separate snow blower guy and lawn care guy. They are pretty much the same we just like taking care of our property and stuff.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

Well, it's official...Fall is over for us. That 4-8" forecast I posted earlier is now forecasted to be the Pineapple Express, and it's coming our way starting, tonight. 8-14" with a possibility of 18"...:smile2: We all know how forecast go...We'll see. That's ok, I'm ready for it...:grin:


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Have my Ariens all adjusted, tweaked and new auto turn dif installed and it's all ready to go, So this will be the snowless winter on the East Coast this year......


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Yup. At the end of last season I rebuilt my carb and installed the impeller kit on my snowblower but no snow to try it out with.
So I`m waiting and waiting and waiting...........


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

rfw. I am curious. Why do you choose to live in that area? Do you enjoy the snow? were you born or employed there? I read once that 2/3 of the population live within 100 miles f where they are born. It is just true for me at 90+ miles. We live in NH. I am originally from Mass. My daughter has been to Colorado a few times and loves the state. I wouldn't be surprised if she moves there once the kids are gone.


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

Checked the weather and it looks like no snow in the forecast for me. :sad2:I really want to try out my HSS1332ATD.


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

AriensPro1128 said:


> rfw. I am curious. Why do you choose to live in that area? Do you enjoy the snow? were you born or employed there? I read once that 2/3 of the population live within 100 miles f where they are born. It is just true for me at 90+ miles. We live in NH. I am originally from Mass. My daughter has been to Colorado a few times and loves the state. I wouldn't be surprised if she moves there once the kids are gone.


Well, it's kind of a long story, but I'll try to be brief. When our 3 boys were young (3,6 and 9 yrs. old) we moved to Michigan from Florida on a career move and loved it... We lived in Farmington Hills for 7 years. During our MI stay, we all learned how to snow ski. I learned how to ski at age 40. After a few years of skiing on a converted landfill called, Alpine Village, which was mostly ice, that took only 20 seconds to get down the slope, my oldest son suggested we go to Colorado for a ski vacation. We visited Breckenridge over the next Christmas break once, and fell in love with the place. We went back 5 five years in a row. The skiing was unbelievable. It can take 20 minutes to get down the slopes, and the powder was so refreshing after learning how to ski on mostly ice. 

I'll never forget my oldest son telling me on the chairlift, as we were going up for another run, that one day he would live in Colorado. Well, 15 years later, he and his then girlfriend (now wife) moved to Crested Butte. Then my middle son moved out here 3 years ago with his family. So, all of our grandchildren and 2 of our 3 sons were now living in Crested Butte. My wife and I always thought we would retire in Boone, NC. All we had to do was spend one Christmas in Bonne with none of our children or grandkids and that was it. :sad2:

We had been taking care of my father-in-law, a sever stroke patient, for 3.5 years. He passed away 4/26/2015. When he passed, I asked my wife what she wanted to do? We were past ready for a break from the day-to day at the time...She said, let's go out to Crested Butte and see if we can live there for a few months. So we packed up our two dogs & cat and went to Crested Butte in Jun-Jul 2015. Within 30 days we purchased a home. 

The rest is history. We sold the house in Boone and our place in Huntsville, AL., and moved out here Oct. 2016. As for loving snow, well, I guess we're both kind of strange. While in Farmington Hill, we learned to love the change in seasons and we especially got excited when we got a big snow forecast. While living in Huntsville for 20 years, we rarely got a dusting, which was always disappointing. We got tired of the long grey cold winters, and missed the snow we learned to appreciate while living in MI and even in Boone. Now, when we get a snow forecast in Crested Butte, we usually get dumped on big time. There is no messing around with snow forecast out here. You either love it or hate it. I guess we love all seasons, and especially the epic winter we experienced last year, our first in CO. 

Well, there you have it. :grin: Thank you for asking. Hope you have Happy Thanksgiving and have a fun winter.
Roger (rfw1953)


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Roger 

Excellent story. Glad you finally figured out what you wanted to do when you grew up. Many just dream and don't do it, and you made your dream come true.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Paulie139 said:


> By Glenn Coin [email protected],
> syracuse.com
> Syracuse, N.Y. -- Early forecasts show a potential coastal storm for the eastern U.S. just before Thanksgiving.
> If that happens, an Accuweather meteorologist said, Upstate New York could get hammered by lake effect snow in the wake of the storm.
> ...


Well, its now 10 days later, and the verdict is in..
Glenn Coin in Stracuse was....completely wrong! 
No big storm this week..



sscotsman said:


> Forecasts have been getting better and more accurate over the years..
> 30 years ago they could accurately predict tomorrow, and that's about it!
> but now, 1, 2 and 3 days out is usually right-on.
> 5-days out is maybe 50/50.
> ...


And I wondered about the accuracy 7 to 10 days out..
Still not accurate! 
Meterologists should stick with 5 days, and no more..

Of course there is a good reason why many dont stick with only 5 days..its because their corporate masters encourage it, because "Big Storm Thanksgiving week!" is click-bait..which means clicks, views, and money made...accuracy isnt the main goal in many cases. 

Scot


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Well he`s not wrong about Syracuse. Lake effect is hitting them and the Tug Hill area like usual


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The Q said:


> Well he`s not wrong about Syracuse. Lake effect is hitting them and the Tug Hill area like usual


Yeah, but thats just normal lake effect..
There is no big coastal storm that the story predicted, and no heavy lake effect as a result for all of upstate NY..so, the prediction as a whole totally failed..we will just be getting some "regular" rain and mild "regular" lake effect..nothing note worthy..

Scot


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

they are saying now next week we might get a more widespread significant lake effect snow. time to clean up all the leaves before they get buried.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> Yeah, but thats just normal lake effect..
> There is no big coastal storm that the story predicted, and no heavy lake effect as a result for all of upstate NY..so, the prediction as a whole totally failed..we will just be getting some "regular" rain and mild "regular" lake effect..nothing note worthy..
> 
> Scot


lake effect flury here yesterday very very light dusting gone by noon, wish the wind from it would go away thou. gusts hit 46 mpg


----------

